# 2009 Kona Cross bike are up!!!



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Kona has their 2009 bikes up on their site!!! Not sure if I care for the colors too much but what can ya do. 









https://www.konaworld.com/09_majorjake_u.cfm









https://www.konaworld.com/09_jakethesnake_u.cfm









https://www.konaworld.com/09_jake_u.cfm


----------



## mircea100%vegetarian (Jul 12, 2008)

compared to 2008, 
-all have the same geometry;
-the HTA and STA has been slacked with 0.8 degrees;
-J and JTS have the seatpost with 0 offset.
:wink5:


----------



## Village (Jul 24, 2008)

I hope to try cyclocross this fall.. What's the likelihood of the 2008 JtS being marked down in the next couple months? I love the 08 color over the 09 and had hoped to order that model before seeing this post.


----------



## bramt (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't mind a bit of green.

I got the 08 JTS 6 weeks ago (ordered it in FEB!!! ... gotta love living in Australia... far away from EVERYTHING!) and was a little worried I wouldn't like the colour. But the photos look nothing like what it ended up being in real life.

Can't wait to see if I can see the 09 in person. If it's good I'll be fighting the urge to swap!


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

that white major jake looks SICK!!

I totally want one.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

You are *not* what you ride, consumer *****s.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> that white major jake looks SICK!!


White bikes with yellow trim are so 2008. . .


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

But the Jake rocks either one of those two. Which goes to show that white bikes are hard to do right. Jake nailed it. That is a nice looking ride, wouldn't kick it out of my quiver..


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Greg Hejtmanek said:


> But the Jake rocks either one of those two. Which goes to show that white bikes are hard to do right. Jake nailed it. That is a nice looking ride, wouldn't kick it out of my quiver..


Tim Johnson and Todd Wells rocked the C'dale and GT white bikes harder than anyone on a Kona at Nats.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Tim Johnson and Todd Wells rocked the C'dale and GT white bikes harder than anyone on a Kona at Nats.


I believe someone on a Kona got rocked at the Nationals if that still counts...

Wicks 08/09!


----------



## dc.cyclocross (Oct 5, 2007)

**



PeanutButterBreath said:


> White bikes with yellow trim are so 2008. . .


now that's funny...


----------



## lithuania (Dec 22, 2007)

ive wanted a white bike forever so im glad they are in!


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

lithuania said:


> ive wanted a white bike forever so im glad they are in!


You could probably get a good deal on one of these ('08 really was the year of the white CX bike):


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

*pic. . .*

. . .


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Village said:


> I hope to try cyclocross this fall.. What's the likelihood of the 2008 JtS being marked down in the next couple months? I love the 08 color over the 09 and had hoped to order that model before seeing this post.



Not likely. Most of the 08 stuff is goooone. 

I happen to have an 08 54 cm Major Jake frame (no fork) brand new that I'm looking to sell, however. 

I like the white Major Jake. Even if it's played out, it's still hot.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

There are still a fair few of those GTs floating around.

I'm considering...but no...don't have the money...gah.

Must get a job in a shop that sells Kona. If I raced a Major Jake, at least I'd get lapped in style.


----------



## Village (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I found out from my LBS that they can order the 2008 JtS for $1170. Their quote last month was $1299.


----------



## S2B (Dec 18, 2005)

*Just ordered a 2009 Major Jake...*

Just ordered a 2009 Major Jake from my LBS. According to the shop, the Major Jakes will not be available until late September....Can't wait until it arrives and 'Cross season starts!

BTW....If anyone is looking a 2009 Jake the Snake or Jake they are available from Kona now. The availability issue is only with the Major Jakes.


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

I think white 2008 is the new 2009. Todd Wells Olympic bike looks pretty much like his cross bike from last year. White bikes done well are always cool. Eddy had a really nice red and white one a long long time ago, and I still like it.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

Major has short cage RD, other two have long cage? What's the point of that? Cheaper?

All nice looking bikes, like the white and green better than orange.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

better than orange???? Is that possible???


----------



## dduke06 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Thoughts on base components?*

Any thoughts on the base components of the Major ?? Any short term upgrades that anyone would recommend?


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

I am being told that I cannot get one until 2/2009......


----------



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

Kona needs a SS CX model...


----------



## g-Bike (Jan 25, 2006)

I second the SSCx maybe with a Eccentric BB or just horizontal dropouts. They might be surprised at how many they would sell.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

racerdave said:


> Kona needs a SS CX model...


why not get a salsa?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Why not buy a Kona, sell the drivetrain and use the proceeds to buy a tensioner or an ENO ecc.?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

must
have
green
bike


----------



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

Personally, I don't like EBBs or tensioners. I'm actually probably going to get a Surly Cross-Check or a Motobecane Fantom Uno, which looks like a Cross-Check copy for less $$. 

The upcoming Vassago Fisticuff looks sweet too, but I'm not sure when it's coming out. 

I like Kona's overall, just would like a horizontal dropout option or track fork ends.


----------



## coachjon (Feb 6, 2008)

i really like the 08 jake in black, white w/yellow trim (might just be new bike syndrome too )


----------



## racerdave (Dec 1, 2007)

That is sweet looking. Nice ride! I like the white panels on a black bike, and the yellow accents aren't overwhelming.

:thumbsup:


----------



## fluffyd (May 26, 2007)

I purchased a 2008 kona Major Jake . I could not find a better bike for a the price.:thumbsup:


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm personally drawn to the Fuji Cross Pro.


----------

